# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  مسابقة ( بدون تسجيل أو اشتراك ) للفوز بثلاث استضافات مدفوعة

## saad 2

*هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
لمن لديه فكرة انشاء موقع إلكتروني 
هناك مسابقة ( بدون تسجيل أو اشتراك ) للفوز بثلاث استضافات مدفوعة  من شركة مارصوتيك للاستضافة والتصميم  للفائزين الثلاثة الأوائل

رابط المسابقة http://www.7ila.com/mossabaka.php
رابط فيديو يشرح المسابقة http://www.7ila.com/hila.php?id_hila=323

*

----------

